# Connecting Gentoo to PPPoE internet

## ckwall

I have always used a computer running CoyoteLinux as a router. This is where my Gentoo machine recieved it's DHCP internet access from. I would like to do away with the second machine and run Gentoo as my router. It does not have to be DHCP, but it would be nice. My intent is to do network internet sharing. I want my Gentoo machine to run a firewall for the rest of the network. I have everything regarding the firewall all worked out. But how do I convert my DHCP client Gentoo machine into a router? In otherwords how to I configure this computer to connect to the internet using PPPoE I have an external PPPoE modem and the required network cards to do the routing. But I dont know how to connect it to the internet with PPPoE. Please help. Thank you.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.  The Installing Gentoo forum covers getting Gentoo installed up through the initial Install Guide.  This covers issues addressed after that point.

----------

## cyfred

http://www.becsta.net/adsl.html

Have a walkthrough on how to setup PPPoE on Linux

[OK] for Australian settings but still....

emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

#I think that is the dhcp server daemon pakage

----------

## rizzo

Just emerge rp-pppoe and then run adsl-setup.

I'm doing exactly what you are doing.

Regarding firewalling:  be sure that iptables is emerged and that iptables is enabled in the kernel.  It usually isn't enabled by default.

----------

## ckwall

OK, I think I have already emerged the dhcpcd. I am not at that computer to check. If I have, or once I do emerge it, what next?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## ckwall

Sorry, I read more info after posting, and rizzo also replied before I finished typing my message. 

How do I get it to launch pppoe automaticly without having to start it each time I restart the computer?

----------

## rizzo

Add adsl-start to /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## ckwall

Thanks for all your help. I will try all of this when I get home. I will post my results. 

The next thing that I need to figure out is how to do the internet connection sharing. this machine will be taking the place of an old router machine.

----------

## rizzo

I use iptables to define my firewall rules, and also the ip forwarding, NAT, ip masquerading, and port forwarding.

Look into iptables.  There are many sample scripts on the internet for you to pick and choose from.

----------

